# [SOLVED]RADEON(0): glamor detected, failed to initialize EGL

## alogim

My system has an AsRock Z77 Pro4 with an Intel Core i5-3570k and an integrated Intel HD 4000 graphics card. I also have a Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 Dual-X with Boost. My monitor is connected to the Sapphire card through a VGA cable with a DVI-to-VGA adapter since my monitor only has a VGA input.

My /etc/portage/make.conf is as follows: 

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE and USE_EXPAND flags that were used for

# buidling in addition to what is provided by the profile.

USE="bindist gtk3 -kde -qt4 -qt5 pulseaudio -wext -wifi -ipv6"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel radeon"

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

XFCE_PLUGINS="clock"

L10N="en"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

```

Here is my Xorg.0.log. Everything looks okay, except for a line reporting the following: 

```
[    15.326] (EE) RADEON(0): glamor detected, failed to initialize EGL.
```

 On the Radeon Wiki page, it is advised to rebuild mesa with the gbm egl gles2 llvm USE flags, which I already did. Also, it seems that Xorg is using the i915 Kernel Mode Setting driver instead of the more recent i965. Shall I change my VIDEO_CARDS to intel i965 radeon radeonsi?

Thank you.

----------

## alogim

I solved this by simply setting my VIDEO_CARDS to intel i965 radeon radeonsi.

----------

